# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Extraction  des minuties d'une empreinte digitale

## SmileSoft

Bonjour, 

j'aimerai implmenter une mthode d'extraction des points "minuties" d'une empreinte digitale pour des fins de reconnaissance et identification,  je cherche les algorithmes qui existent, j'ai trouv quelques articles sur le sujet utilisant par exemple la matrice de cooccurrence, la transforme en ondelette discrte et je cherche encore, j'aimerai bien faire un survey sur les diffrentes mthodes et choisir la meilleure. 

j'ai compris en gros qu'il s'agit de dtecter les minuties  partir de l'image "empreinte" et mmoriser leurs positions et orientations, je ne sais pas est ce que toutes les methodes sont bases sur cette approche, si vous avez des documents, liens ou ides sur ces mthodes ou d'autres je suis preneuse. 

Merci

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

regarde donc en cherchant :
 - GaltonHenry classification scheme
 - Poincare Index method

Lis donc cette publication, tu auras la liste des articles fondamentaux du domaine :



> @article{Lui10,
> 	Author = {Manhua Liu},
> 	Journal = {Pattern Recognition},
> 	Month = {May},
> 	Pages = {1062--1070},
> 	Title = {Fingerprint classification based on Adaboost learning from singularity features},
> 	Volume = {43},
> 	Year = {2010}
> }

----------


## b_reda31

Bonjour,
Les minuties sont gnralement extraites  partir du squelette de limage, il existe une approche permettant de dtecter les minuties ainsi que leurs types (Terminaison, Bifurcation) en calculant un l'indicateur Crossing-Number(CN)  en fonction du voisinage de chaque pixel. Selon la valeur de CN le type du point est dtermin : Continuit ou Discontinuit (minutie). Lacceptation ou le refus dune empreinte digitale lors dune phase de reconnaissance/identification est donc dtermin par le taux de minuties  matchs  par rapport au nombre totale de minuties extraits. Cependant cette phase ncessite un alignement parfait des deux ensembles de minuties  mettre en correspondance. Je pense quil doit sagir ici dun problme de recalage.

Voici  un papier qui pourrait vous intresser.

Bon courage.

----------


## slim_java

Salut,

Aprs normalisation et filtrage de ton image, tu dois passer par certaines tapes pour arriver  l'extraction des points minuties.

*image filtrs---->image en niveau de gris ---->binarisation de l'image----->squelettisation----->dtction des points minuties------>extraction des points minuties*

dans mon projet de fin d'tude ( 2006), j'ai utilis lalgorithme de Rosenfeld pour la squelettisation en se basant sur des rsultats visuelles  ::mouarf:: , quant  la dtection des minuties, elle se fait en calculant le Crossing Number

----------


## SmileSoft

Merci ToTo13 pour l'article (la bibliographie m'tait trs utile), Merci b_reda31 pour l'article trs intressant et merci galement  slim_java pour le rsum, je lis encore, je reviens ici en cas de besoin.

----------


## SmileSoft

Bonjour, 

d'aprs quelques lectures, j'ai conclu qu'il existe dans la littrature deux catgories d'algorithmes, la premire concerne les algorithmes qui sappuient sur *la position relative des minuties entres elles* alors que la seconde regroupe les algorithmes visant  *extraire dautres particularits de lempreinte digitale telles que la direction, ou encore les composantes frquentielles locales de la texture*, je ne vois pas toujours quelle est la meilleure catgorie en terme de complexit et performance? 

Merci de me faire part de vos expriences.

----------


## hanou88

salut j'ai comme un projet de fin d'tude "une approche volutionnaire d'identification par empreinte digital " .
je veux savoir :
O ou comment je utiliser les algorithmes volutionniste ? quelle est leur rle dans l'application!
quelle est les mthodes ou les techniques utilis pour la reconnaissance? les diffrentes mthodes  d"extractions des minutes??

O je peux trouver des applications sur le domaine de reconnaissance . pour prendre des ides sur mon travail 
merci d'avance

----------

